# What happened to our water?



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

A half mile or so from our house is a creek that surprisingly never went dry during this summer's drought although nearly every cattle pond around here did. I watched that creek, wondering if the water would cease to flow. After weeks without a drop of rain and with temperatures above 100 degrees, the water slowed to a trickle in places, but didn't stop.

So, now that winter is here, and it rains at least once a week or so, I wonder what happened to the creek. It's bone dry. Gone. Dry as dust.

In May 2011, Missouri spent a couple million dollars to replace the single-lane creek bridge with a wider 2-lane bridge because the old one flooded, jammed with logs at least every spring. But now, no water flows.

Why?

I've heard from locals that the water table has dropped in our part of the Ozarks. I've also heard of problems on the Mississippi River because the water level is too low for some barges.

Have you noticed a change in the water level where you live? Any thoughts on what is happening to our water?










The photo above is of a puddle below the bridge, the result of melted snow. Despite plenty of rain, this creek hasn't flowed for months.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Our aquafers are going to the highest bidder.Mostly nations like Sweden' Nestles'.Also CocoCola needs lots of water to sell its products all over the world.NWO Ted Turner several years ago bought up lots of land over the Ogailala Acquifer since this purchase he is Americas largest land owner.He is a big Uniterd Nations ally so guess what the Dakotas and other states can plan on if another nation needs the water.

Bottled water which 70% is rumored to go to other nations.Next time you see some skinny health freak sucking on a bottle of bottled water,because they can't bring some from home,then you'll know another one of the places your water is going.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Heres Teddy the genecidal wannabe maniac. From what he said I think he thinks its good out soldiewrs are dying and we should use UN troops .

He also will have control over one of our largest resources,water.


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

You mentioned "the Ozarks" so I'm assuming Missouri somewhere... I'm in sw mo and the water is EXTREMELY low! Our ponds are not empty yet but our biggest is over 5 feet down!! We need rain bad!!!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Where do you live? In Texas, we have been in drought for so long that many of the creeks are drying up. Also, when new development comes in, it will change the water tables. There are creeks here that used to have water year round that are now dry. A third possibility is that someone up stream dammed the creek to make a pond or divert the water.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

What we need is about 50 million more people from the thrid world to use up more resources.After Reagans amnesty we now have at least 50 million more people ,consider the ones he made legal,then all the family members they sent for,then all the baby's these people like to have especially since they will never have to worry about supporting them.

Too bad we can't get Texas or Arizona to close their borders[ californication is already lost].If our kids would quit suppling the money for drugs; our business's stop hiring them ;our leaders stop bringing them in we may have had a small chance of survivng.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We need rain and a big fence here. The crick near my house has not ran for over a year now. It used to be permanent water.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The water has gone underground. It will take some time before water flows again. The soil that used to seal the surface has dried and needs to soak again and swell to seal the bottom of the creek again. It may never happen in some cases. I am looking at some more land that had surface water but now it has gone underground. Luckily at one point it comes back out of the ground for a little while. There was very little snow last year and that is the reason along with the lack of rain for the lack of water.

I remember about 7 years ago they had to close the ski areas in the Cascades because of the lack of snow. 2 years later they had to close them because they had too much snow.

It is going to take a lot of water to get that creek flowing again and a little rain is not going to be enough.


----------



## MadMartiggan (Aug 17, 2012)

*Water Levels*

A blessing in disguise might be to take this time to cleanup/out the creekbeds of logs and incumberances that cause trouble when they can't be reached or removed, also marking the areas and plan for fishbeds when it does come back. Just a thought.:beercheer:


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

MadMartiggan said:


> A blessing in disguise might be to take this time to cleanup/out the creekbeds of logs and incumberances that cause trouble when they can't be reached or removed, also marking the areas and plan for fishbeds when it does come back. Just a thought.:beercheer:


Great ideas, Martiggan.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Talk a ride upstream and see who built a dam across it?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Also CocoCola needs lots of water to sell its products all over the world


And God Bless 'em for making such a delicious product!


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Clear out the trash from the creek bed. Cut back and chocking weeds and plant native grasses and bushes on any eroded banks. Great time to fix up the creek until the water flows again.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> And God Bless 'em for making such a delicious product!


I think you and The Ant will soon eat these words,but then again you already are.If you consider living in fear and losing more rights everyday a 'blessing' than you might want to rethink this position.

CocaCola is not who or what they use to be.I think according to what they do they are now into the NWO crowd,they could care less about your country or your liberty.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> CocaCola is not who or what they use to be.I think according to what they do they are now into the NWO crowd,they could care less about your country or your liberty.


I just opened a Coke Zero and waited 10 minutes to lose some liberty, but nope. I just gained some sweet bubbly goodness. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I just opened a Coke Zero and waited 10 minutes to lose some liberty, but nope. I just gained some sweet bubbly goodness. Mmmmmm.


wELL GOOD FOR YOU,BUT EVERYTIME i OPEN OR POP A TOP OF 7uP i FEEL LIKE i JUST PUT ANOTHER NAIL IN MY LIBERTIES FREEDOM,BUT YES ITS mMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GOOD!...sorry about caps,ain't doing it over'.vract:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Meerkat, chill a little bit 
Coke sells the concentrated syrup to many many local bottlers (they are not all bad).


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yup boycot coke and drink Busch beer products instead  (joking)


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

You might try digging down a few feet in the creek bed to see if the water is still present.


----------



## Well_Driller (Jun 3, 2012)

To get a better understanding of why it's dried up, you need to trace it back to the source that was feeding it.....


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> What we need is about 50 million more people from the thrid world to use up more resources.After Reagans amnesty we now have at least 50 million more people ,consider the ones he made legal,then all the family members they sent for,then all the baby's these people like to have especially since they will never have to worry about supporting them.
> 
> Too bad we can't get Texas or Arizona to close their borders[ californication is already lost].If our kids would quit suppling the money for drugs; our business's stop hiring them ;our leaders stop bringing them in we may have had a small chance of survivng.


That has nothing to do with the fact that most of the country is experiencing droughts. It's a topic for another thread.

I live in NE Wisconsin. Lake levels are slightly low but not unusual for this time of year.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Huntmaster said:


> You mentioned "the Ozarks" so I'm assuming Missouri somewhere... I'm in sw mo and the water is EXTREMELY low! Our ponds are not empty yet but our biggest is over 5 feet down!! We need rain bad!!!


Yes, Missouri, the southern part. We have some rain coming, just have to wait and see how much.

Thanks,


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Where do you live? In Texas, we have been in drought for so long that many of the creeks are drying up. Also, when new development comes in, it will change the water tables. There are creeks here that used to have water year round that are now dry. A third possibility is that someone up stream dammed the creek to make a pond or divert the water.


In Missouri.

Worse there- that's not good.


----------



## Huntmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

Well waterboy, did u get any rain/snow this weekend? We sure didn't get much here! Little bit of freezing rain and a touch of snow...


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Huntmaster said:


> Well waterboy, did u get any rain/snow this weekend? We sure didn't get much here! Little bit of freezing rain and a touch of snow...


We got a lot of rain and a little sleet. It was nice to see it. Sorry to hear you didn't get much. Hopefully you will get some soon.

Thanks for asking.


----------

